# Game 3 Suns at Cats 7PM Tues Nov 6



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

@
(2-1) (2-0)
7PM Tuesday,Nov 6
WMYT,NBA League Pass


<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=46><COL width=54><COL width=47><COL width=37><COL width=37><COL width=37><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="18%" height=145>
​</TD><TD width="21%">






http://www.nba.com/bobcats/player_profile_raymond_felton.html</TD><TD width="18%">






</TD><TD width="14%">






</TD><TD width="14%">






</TD><TD width="14%">






</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="18%">*Name*​</TD><TD width="21%">*Raymond Felton*​</TD><TD width="18%">*Jason Richardson*​</TD><TD width="14%">*Gerald Wallace*​</TD><TD width="14%">*Emeka Okafor*​</TD><TD width="14%">*Primoz Brezec*​</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="18%">*Points*​</TD><TD width="21%">*22.6*​</TD><TD width="18%">*25*​</TD><TD width="14%">*17.5*​</TD><TD width="14%">*16.5*​</TD><TD width="14%">*2.0*​</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="18%">*Rebounds*​</TD><TD width="21%">*3.5*​</TD><TD width="18%">*5.5*​</TD><TD width="14%">*5.0*​</TD><TD width="14%">*13.5*​</TD><TD width="14%">*2.0*​</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="18%">*Assists*​</TD><TD width="21%">*9.5*​</TD><TD width="18%">*1.0*​</TD><TD width="14%">*3.0*​</TD><TD width="14%">*1.0*​</TD><TD width="14%">*0.5*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
 
<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=46><COL width=54><COL width=47><COL width=37><COL width=37><COL width=37><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="18%" height=145>






</TD><TD width="21%">





</TD><TD width="18%">





</TD><TD width="14%">





</TD><TD width="14%">





</TD><TD width="14%">






​</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="18%">*Name*​</TD><TD width="21%">*Steve Nash*​</TD><TD width="18%">*Raja Bell*​</TD><TD width="14%">*Grant Hill*​</TD><TD width="14%">*Shawn Marion*​</TD><TD width="14%">*Amare Stoudemire*​</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="18%">*Points*​</TD><TD width="21%">*22.3*​</TD><TD width="18%">*6.3*​</TD><TD width="14%">*11.0*​</TD><TD width="14%">*17.0*​</TD><TD width="14%">*15.0*​</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="18%">*Rebounds*​</TD><TD width="21%">*3.7*​</TD><TD width="18%">*3.0*​</TD><TD width="14%">*4.3*​</TD><TD width="14%">*11.0*​</TD><TD width="14%">*6.0*​</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD width="18%">*Assists*​</TD><TD width="21%">*8.3*​</TD><TD width="18%">*1.0*​</TD><TD width="14%">2.3​</TD><TD width="14%">*0.7*​</TD><TD width="14%">*0.5*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

This is going to be a true test for the cats to see if they can run with the best of them. Can't wait to see how this is going to turn out...



Also is the Free preview of NBA league pass over with?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think it ends tommorow so it'll be available

They start Grant Hill? Sounds like a good way to wear him out way before the playoffs start


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I stole my lineup from the PHX board...tiny photos too.So I guess Grant Hill has been starting.I've seen a couple of their games he seemed to be playing heavy minutes.I think Barbosa is their second leading scorer though.

I'm not sure that Amare is playing tonight.He missed their sunday night game against the Cavs and I think they might hold him out of this game.If he is gone we need to pound the ball to Emeka.They won't have anyone except Marion inside...so we should try to get him in foul trouble...Plus I want to see Okafor get some confidence in the post which he should be able to do.

We've never beaten the Suns.It shall be very interesting to see if Vincent is going to be have the balls to run all out with the Suns...And more how our bench does.So far McInnis is fifth on this team in minutes,he is the only bench player getting substantial minutes and noone is producing off the bench.I think Hollins and Davidson need to get some burn.We're going to wreck our starters if we keep playing them 40 minutes a night


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Diable said:


> I stole my lineup from the PHX board...tiny photos too.So I guess Grant Hill has been starting.I've seen a couple of their games he seemed to be playing heavy minutes.I think Barbosa is their second leading scorer though.
> 
> I'm not sure that Amare is playing tonight.He missed their sunday night game against the Cavs and I think they might hold him out of this game.If he is gone we need to pound the ball to Emeka.They won't have anyone except Marion inside...so we should try to get him in foul trouble...Plus I want to see Okafor get some confidence in the post which he should be able to do.
> 
> We've never beaten the Suns.It shall be very interesting to see if Vincent is going to be have the balls to run all out with the Suns...And more how our bench does.So far McInnis is fifth on this team in minutes,he is the only bench player getting substantial minutes and noone is producing off the bench.I think Hollins and Davidson need to get some burn.We're going to wreck our starters if we keep playing them 40 minutes a night


If Amare doesn't play Brian Skinner will play and he is decent defensively. Although if Emeka wants to start establishing himself as one of the best he has to dominate Skinner if Amare doesn't play.

This should be fun to watch :biggrin:


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

the starters should be able to handle the speed that the suns dish out, i'm just worried about the bench players...


Matt Carrol for instance is so damn slow on the dribble, he looked like I could out dribble him in the game against Miami, maybe he was sick or something...I don't know.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

There just sittin back lettin Gerald shoot and he's not hittin them. He had a sick putback though

17-10 Suns


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Were getting killed by their constant switching

24-15 Suns


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Davidson finally gets into a game.Our interior d is terrible in this game...And we finally get a call


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Good putback by Davidson to get his first points as a pro.

29-21 End of the first. Gerald has to start hitting these open jumpers or this isn't going to stay close


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

damn that was close by Carroll on the heave...It seems like we're getting clobbered in this game.Eight points isn't that bad considering how badly we were outplayed...


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Raymond and Richardson need some help by wallace, all of Wallace's scores have been off of dunks. I also would like to see Okafor get into the game besides the rebounding.


Everytime Okafor gets the ball its gets stolen by someone. We need someone to guard Diaw.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I couldn't even tell that was DA this connection is so bad.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

wow...we need to start getting some god damn calls


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, that was an athletic block. Looks like he could have just caught it though


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn Gerald was up on the top floor for that rejection.Davidson has really looked like he could contribute.At least he gives you some athleticism and versatility

Two fouls on Raymond...Crap!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, I like him a lot more then Hollins, he doesn't look as robotic on offense and actually has a jumper.

This leads stretching pretty fast. Were not hitting any open jumpers or rebounding the ball

41-27 Suns


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

damn, it finally takes a flying Diaw to get a call for the cats, jesus christ...


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Felton's seeing stars on that one. He went flying


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We need to make a run right now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Was Gerald injured in the Heat game or something? He's really struggling right now


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

wow this is complete bull**** right now....i'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Christ everything they throw up goes in


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

hollywood476 said:


> wow this is complete bull**** right now....i'm at a loss for words.


Get used to it, we'll be playing against the refs all year long. Especially against a top team like the Suns


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think that's Emeka's first basket...He's been total crap on offense tonight


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison really needs a haircut.I


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison really needs a haircut.I wonder why he's


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> I think that's Emeka's first basket...He's been total crap on offense tonight


Wasn't even him was it? Sounded like they corrected themselves and said J-Rich got the layup

59-37 Suns at the half


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison really needs a haircut.I wonder why he's not on crutches


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison really needs a haircut.I wonder why he's not on crutches or if I just didn't


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison really needs a haircut.I wonder why he's not on crutches or if


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison really needs a haircut.I wonder why he's not on c


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah that was Richardson that made the basket not Okafor....as long as Charlotte makes a run or even attempts to come back it'll be fine, now I just want to see some heart if I can't see the W.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, Diable quadruple post

A kid on my soccer team just tore his ACL and he didn't need crutches except for the first couple days after he tore it, he'll need it after the surgery but I think it's just turning the knee that tear the ACL makes hard. SO he doesn't need to take pressure off of it till he goes into surgery and I doubt the swelling has gone down on his knee yet so he probably hasn't had surgery


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Morrison really needs a haircut.I wonder why he's not on crutches or if I just didn't see them


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I got to turn something off on the other computers.Vista really screwed up my network


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

This is pissing me off, Davidson is the only real bright spot (well you can throw JRitch in there).

NO Defense, No Rebounding, Not hitting open jumpers, cmon guys you are professionals.

BTW, Get Jeff McInnis out of the game and leave him on the bench. I would rather see a big man run the point than watch McInnis keep running it.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't know why Vincent likes McInnis so much. I guess he's played well enough to get some minutes (he did play well against the Bucks). But he's playing start minutes now and I would rather have every other player we have except for maybe Hollins and Brezec in there instead of him. 

He needs to be playing 10-15 minutes a game not 30. The sad thing is were not even using him to rest Felton were playing them together wearing both of them out


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

None of you guys get WMYT? Hell I have sat. and still get it.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> I got to turn something off on the other computers.Vista really screwed up my network


I don't know what Vista is but I think it's the site that's doing it. It's messing up for me too



Ninerballin said:


> None of you guys get WMYT? Hell I have sat. and still get it.


Nah I think it's just Hollywood that doesn't have it because he's not local. I'm watching on WMYT


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess Brezec's out for the game with an injured wrist, which means even more McInnis


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, Felton hurt on the floor holding his knee. Hope he's alright


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope Raymond is okay.I don't even want to think about how bad this team would be without him


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Raymond is going to be x-rayed at the Arena and then he's going to Presbyterian Hospital for a precautionary MRI...This game has degenerated into a pickup game now...Noone is even trying to guard anyone,it's just a bunch of scrubs trying to pad their stats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah...Bobcats lose 115-83. Bout the only good thing was our young players having pretty good games

Dudley went for 16/11

Update on Felton coming up


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nevermind, they just said he didn't put any pressure on his knee while he was leaving the arena and repeated that he would be getting an MRI tonight before getting on the plane to Philly.

Hopefully it's nothing serious


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Just heard on ESPN that the MRI came back good.


----------

